# My pigeons have LICE AND MITES!!!



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

HI, this is pigeonkeeper!! how can i get rid of lice and mites!! i brought them home and examined them and i saw little thing's crawling on them!! HOW CAN I GET RID OF THEM??????????:

HELP!!

THanks!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

First, be sure to give your birds access to bathing often.

You can use a permectrin based spray-for lice mites, and pigeon flies, or even a regular parakeet spray from the pet store for mites and lice.


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> First, be sure to give your birds access to bathing often.
> 
> You can use a permectrin based spray-for lice mites, and pigeon flies, or even a regular parakeet spray from the pet store for mites and lice.


cool!! i'll try that!!


----------



## Wildmstng84 (Aug 30, 2008)

the best thing i've found for all parasites is seven dust. it's a parasite powder for gardens, but it works great for birds, i seven dust all my new birds and never get mites or lice, and my birds live outside year round. all you got to do is put a tablespoon of the dust in a paper bag, put your bird inside the bag, shake it a few times, and your set! don't worry about the bird inhaling some dust, b/c that helps with lung sac mites as well, it won't hurt or kill your birds, and it works much better then the sprays that you have to use for days on end, you just dust them once and your done!


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Access to baths is the best option if you cannot find a remedy. It may takes few weeks but will eliminate most of the lice.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Permectrin II from Jedd's. Mix 1/2 oz. or 1 Tablespoon to a gallon of warm water. Mix 3 gallons or so. Hold the bird in the water, but make sure to hold his neck and head up and out of the water. You can also make a spray with it by mixing 2 Tablespoons per gallon of water. Make sure to spray it under the wings and tail.


----------

